# Ready To Go...



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

We picked up our new 28 RSDS on Monday and are so looking forward to taking it out for Easter. We can't stop reading all the wonderful tips and ideas. This site is great. Thanks


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Outback Steve to the best forum on the web!

We're heading out for Easter also.

Have a great trip!

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Outback Steve
















to Outbackers! 

Glad to have you join us!

Congratulations on your new 28rsds...Yep! Looks like you're ready to go CAMPING!

Post often and Enjoy,


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Have a great trip. Take lots of pictures.

Darlene


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!!!!!!! I'm sure you are going to love the 28! We usually take a easter weekend trip to the Oregon coast and do some easter egg hunting. This year it didn't work out but we will be taking a trip the following weekend









Make many great memories









Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

All right! Another Texan!









Way to go, guys. Congrats on your new Outback. Enjoy your new trailer and this site as well.

Keep track of any Texas rallies and join in on the fun.

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome aboard!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the best 'extended family' ever. Congratulations on the Outback. We are going camping Easter weekend also - first time this year, and the wait is awful. Have fun when you go, and please tell us all about it when you get back.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome! Glad you joined us!

Carey


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hello and welcome, Outback Steve! You're just up the road from us, and we sure hope you can make the next Texas rally. Have fun on the maiden voyage.























On Edit, I just read you cute story line for the new Outback, aka Steve. The Queen might need one of these
[Doggie Ramp

We have one for Tristan to get in and out of the pickup and used it for our former dog Bo to get in the Outback.

Again, glad you joined us!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Outback Steve to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 28RSDS

Don


----------



## vacationbound (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to a great site that'll probably have everythiing you want to know about Outbacking!







Happy Camping!

Chuck, Vicki & Alex


----------

